#ubuntu-cy 2011-09-29
<Kyriacos> hey
#ubuntu-cy 2011-10-02
<leo> hello there
#ubuntu-cy 2012-09-26
<sayers> Kalhspera
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-22
<theo-andreou> Prometheas: Τώρα κάνω δικό μου πρόγραμμα
<theo-andreou> http://testradio.cut.ac.cy:8000/cutradio
<theo-andreou> Σχετικά με το ΚΕΠΑ δεν κάναμε τίποτε τελικά. Οι όροι ήταν πολύ χαλαροί για να μπορέσεις να το κυνηγήσεις νομικά.
<Prometheas> kalimera!
<Prometheas> akougetai komple
<Prometheas> k apo vlc
<theo-andreou> Τουτέστιν;
<Prometheas> k apo browser
<theo-andreou> Κάνει λίγες διακοπές γιατί στριμάρω από youtube και το δίκτυο μας σέρνεται
<Prometheas> hahaha kala einai pali
<theo-andreou> Το κανονικό stream του cutradio δεν δουλεύει για κάποιο λόγο
<Prometheas> btw sto cut radio exei diaforetiki grammi gia internet? ekei paei polu kala
<theo-andreou> Εννοείς ότι εσένα δουλεύει;
<Prometheas> den paizei oxi...
<theo-andreou> Ξέρεις κανένα καλό εργαλείο για μετατροπή Youtube σε Mp3
<theo-andreou> ad-free κατα προτίμηση :)
<theo-andreou> http://www.url-to-mp3.com/
<theo-andreou> 4 λεπτά να κατεβάσει 2.8 MB!
<Prometheas> http://video2mp3.net/
<theo-andreou> Τώρα παίζει από mp3. T;erma oi diakop;ew
<theo-andreou> Απλά θα σπάσουν τα νεύρα σου γιατί θα ακούς όλο το ίδιο μέχρι να κατεβάσω και κανένα άλλο.
<theo-andreou> Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις από android;
<Prometheas> miso...
<Prometheas> apo firefox se android doulevei!
<theo-andreou> Τέλεια! Τώρα μένει να βρούμε ένα θύμ... εννοώ εθελοντή να το δοκιμάσει από iPhone :)
<theo-andreou> Ευχαριστώ Μάριε
<Prometheas> exei enas filos stin douleia na ton rwtisw?
<theo-andreou> Αν μπορείς
<Prometheas> parakalw, free cut radio!
<Prometheas> douleuei k se ios!!!
<theo-andreou> Είσαι θησαυρός!
<theo-andreou> 'Οταν έρθεις Λεμεσό σου χρωστάω μπυρίστα :)
<theo-andreou> Που δουλεύεις τώρα;
<Prometheas> hahah mesa gia tin mpura! k kakws pou den kaname tipota ton teleutaio xrono...
<Prometheas> eimai stin Ispania gia praktiki erasmus
<theo-andreou> Α ρε τυχεράκια...
<Prometheas> kala einai k ligo makria ap to tepak :)
<Prometheas> gia to poso, tha doume
<theo-andreou> Όσο πιο μακριά τόσο πιο καλά
<theo-andreou> Επανήλθε το κανονικό stream του CUT radio. Τώρα κάνω αναμετάδοση
<Prometheas> mesw icecast?
<theo-andreou> Ναι
<Prometheas> euge! pws tha to anakoiwnseis pws pleon xrisimopoioume open source?
<theo-andreou> Ak
<theo-andreou> Ακόμη εγώ απλά αναμεταδίδω από το δικό μου
<theo-andreou> Το επίσημο παίζει ακόμη με την μαλακία
<Prometheas> hahaha
<Prometheas> k ena aplo a name px radio.cut.ac.cy tha itan xrisimo
<theo-andreou> Αυτό είναι εύκολο :)
